# What phone app would you love to have that doesn't exist?



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya 
There's  so many apps available , but I'm sure  there are  some that are not available yet . 
What  would you find  useful/fun?

luv  sue


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I have three on the go at the moment (as and when I get to them) , for both android and ios - however its just me experimenting in preparation for an FF app


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i'd like a good, free, chess game that works across all phone platforms so you could play say between a nokia and a samsung phone. 

and a shopping list app that actually phones you up/has an alarm when you walk past the shop with the thing in that's on the list, so you remember to get it. like a message 'you are at tesco - do you still want cat food?'


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

and a car parking app that will tell me when i have 10 min left on the car, and then 5 min left, and also tell me where i left it.


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Ta  Goldbunny 
those  sound interesting . if ya mention this to  anyone else would ya let me know if they have any requests ?

luv  sue


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

one to do the washing up, change the beds, do the ironing and all the tasks that are vile in life


----------



## Chloe l (Apr 19, 2012)

I would love a fertility friends app ! Is this something your currently looking into ?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Chloe l said:


> I would love a fertility friends app ! Is this something your currently looking into ?


Better support for mobile platforms is something that I and a few others are working on.

We are looking to support,ios(iphone/ipad), Android, Windows Phone 7/8, Blackberry 10, Palm, Kindle & Nook.

Its still a while off before we launch anything final - but I think beta testing will be happening in a couple of months 

@suedulux - I didn't want to hijack your thread, sorry 

Have you been working on anything? I'm intrigued


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

what about webOS? (HP ipadthing)


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

goldbunny said:


> what about webOS? (HP ipadthing)


Yes - Palm covers that


----------

